# Chilean Grape Arrival Date



## jacksmith (Apr 23, 2013)

Anyone have an update on when the Chilean grapes are expected to arrive? Original forecast was "early May," but M&M put out an update in early April stating there was a 1 week delay on the harvest. I'm getting mine from Consumers Produce in Pittsburgh, but I'm pretty sure they get the same Curico and Colchagua Valley grapes as all the other vendors across the country.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 23, 2013)

I ordered from Harford Vineyard in MD. They updated recently saying 3rd week in May. Originally, it was late April/Early May. They source from Curico. Interestingly the date for grapes changed, but they didn't update the juice page. I hope that doesn't mean they'll arrive at different times.

I have heard there was a cold snap down there that delayed just about everything. Though I know folks picked up juice from Luva Bella already.


----------



## tiMcC (Apr 24, 2013)

i'll be picking up at Presque Isle on sat.
tim

















l


----------



## jacksmith (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Someone on the other board said Corrado's says May 15th. Tim, I think you're talking about juice. I'm trying to track the arrival of fresh grapes.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Apr 29, 2013)

I just got an update here in Columbus, Oh and it looks like it won't be till May 22nd or so


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Apr 29, 2013)

Shoe......I spoke with Joe M last Friday, he told me the grapes numbers are not quite there, so they are going to give them more hang time. He told me that he would hold on to my juice order until the grapes arrived. I think I told you that I have 3 buckets of Pinot Noir and 3 lugs coming.


----------



## shoebiedoo (May 1, 2013)

That's what he told me too, nice if him to hold the juice. I got a bucket of Pinot ti try, based on your recommendation with a light if grapes to go with it. I'm also going to get a few 10 gallon brutes to ferment in . I'm anxious to see how this turns out .


----------



## Tom (May 1, 2013)

A friend will be going to Florida. So, anyone know where he can get juice near St Augustine.


----------



## hocke230 (May 1, 2013)

Where can I pick up juice in LA?


----------



## jacksmith (May 2, 2013)

I got an update from Consumers in Pgh. Said he doesn't have his shipment arrival notice yet. Expects some grapes maybe as early as the 15th, some as late as the 25th. They'll send out the schedule to those that ordered grapes as soon as they get it. Again - talking about grapes, not juice.


----------



## petey (May 2, 2013)

jacksmith said:


> Anyone have an update on when the Chilean grapes are expected to arrive? Original forecast was "early May," but M&M put out an update in early April stating there was a 1 week delay on the harvest. I'm getting mine from Consumers Produce in Pittsburgh, but I'm pretty sure they get the same Curico and Colchagua Valley grapes as all the other vendors across the country.



Just picked up some Cabernet today. My first "real" batch of wine for me they have plenty to last all month of reds and white juice from Chili


----------



## petey (May 3, 2013)

Soo with my bucket of Chilean juice I'm told no campden, no titrate just stir pitch my yeast and take starting s.g. Is that really it


----------



## Tom (May 3, 2013)

pretty much..


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 3, 2013)

Shouldn't you check/adjust pH and TA?


----------



## Tom (May 3, 2013)

Most dist. will have done that


----------



## petey (May 3, 2013)

Tom said:


> pretty much..



Thanks Tom. Checked it anyway acid was good sg not too bad @ 1.090


----------



## ScottyB (May 16, 2013)

Tom,

I live on the west coast of Florida - Tampa/St. Pete area. It is about 3.5 hours from St. Augustine. Pardo Wine Grapes here locally is bringing in Chilean Grape Juice but you have to have your order in before May 22nd. Tell your friend if he/she is interested to PM me and I will give him the full scoop. They also bring in Californian Juice and Grapes in the fall.

Scott


----------



## jacksmith (May 24, 2013)

Update: I got the call from Consumers Produce yesterday that the grapes were on their way, should be there by 8:00 this morning. I'll be picking them up tomorrow morning. Merlot, Cabernet Sauvignon, and Pinot Noir.

Again - I'm talking about grapes, not juice.


----------

